# [solved] led rete wired che lampeggia ad intervalli regolari

## darkmanPPT

Sono due giorni che ho installato linux su un pc fisso (nuovo).

tutto ok, internet andava, etc etc.. tutto ok

Ora la connessione wired non va più.

Il pc è attaccato ad uno switch attraverso un normalissimo cavo di rete.

Anche da spento, però, la scheda di rete manda qualcosa in output, credo. 

il led, relativo alla scheda in questione, sullo switch continua a lampeggiare ad intervalli regolari di un secondo circa sia da spento che da acceso (il pc).

 :Shocked: 

qualcuno saprebbe darmi una dritta? che succede?

----------

## mack1

Ciao darkmanPPT, che la scheda di rete rimanga alimentata per il wake on lan a pc spento?

Dopo che hai effettuato lo shoutdown, prova a spegnere/riaccendere l'alimentazione (in modo che "perda" l'impostazione che il SO dava alla ethX)....se il led non lampeggia più significa appunto che veniva mantenuta attiva per il wake on lan....

Per vedere se il wake on lan è attivo usa:

```

ethtool eth0

```

Se supporta il wake on lan:

```

Supports Wake-On:pumbg >>>supporta

Wake-on:g >>> è attivo

```

Però è strano che abbia smesso di funzionare di botto.... provato con una live?....c'era anche una rc del kernel in fase di sviluppo, quindi non credo sia il tuo caso  :Wink: ,  che "friggeva" un modello di ethernet, se non sbaglio l'anno scorso, credo però che sia stato risolto...tolto il guaio hardware o un bios farlocco non mi viene niente in mente  :Wink:  .

Ciao

----------

## darkmanPPT

mi è bastato togliere l'alimentazione ed in effetti è tornato tutto normale.

strano assai come comportamento.

anche con le live (ne ho provate 3 diverse) il problema persisteva.

è bastato togliere tutta l'alimentazione (staccare il cavo dalla spina) e una volta riattaccato tutto... funzionava.

... il vecchio medoto dello staccare la spina, per una volta ha funzionato   :Laughing: 

----------

## mack1

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> il vecchio medoto dello staccare la spina, per una volta ha funzionato 
> 
> 

 

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   ciao

----------

